# lightning storm power surge may have hurt comouter



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

So there is a lot of storms going on lately and tonight there is a very big one
There was a big powersurge and thepower went out for a bit. When it did i heard my computer spark and now im worried. It turns on but the heat sink runs continuously
I do have a surge protected outlet but its not a power supply and it is a fairly average 10 dollar plug but it does have a ground plug in. Is it possible that my comouter was hurt? Or are surge protectors pretty reliable? If a computer is damaged via power, is it more likely it wont turn on at all?


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

And core temps are about 7-10 degrees higher than always


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Replace that power strip ASAP, the surge suppression is dead. Second, what are the voltages in the BIOS?


----------

